# Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

					Der Branchenverband Bitkom berichtet unter Verweis auf eine Erhebung der EU-Statistikbehörde Eurostat, dass die Deutschen im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßige Computerkenntnisse haben. Insbesondere die Vergleichsgruppe zwischen 16 und 24 Jahren schneide schlecht ab.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*


----------



## robbe (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Könnte in etwas so hinkommen, gefühlt ist es aber noch schlimmer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

"Computer gehören zum Arbeits- und Freizeitalltag vieler Deutschen.  Folglich dürften die Kenntnisse im Umgang mit dem Computer entsprechend  weit fortgeschritten sein."

Völlig falsche Schlussfolgerung. Ich würde eher sagen:

"Computer gehören zum Arbeits- und Freizeitalltag vieler Deutschen.  Durch immer weitergehende Vereinfachungen in der Welt der Technik bleibt aber das Verständnis für selbige und den Umgang damit großflächig auf der Strecke."

Heute lernt man nicht mehr wie ein PC funktioniert um damit arbeiten zu können, man lernt die Reihenfolge auswendig wie man auf welche bunten Schaltflächen zu klicken hat das etwas passiert. Da man keinerlei Wissen mehr benötigt um einen PC, Smartphones oder was auch immer bedienen zu können (bedienen im Sinne von hirnlos rumklicken...) ist das Wissen entsprechend auch nicht mehr vorhanden - denn nur die allerwenigsten Menschen eignen sich Wissen an dass sie nicht zwingend benötigen... denn "denken tut weh und wird schlecht bezahlt."


----------



## jamie (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

In Island hat man ja auch nicht viel Anderes zu tun. 
Aber wie robbe schon gesagt hat: gefühlt ist's schlimmer!


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Welche Fähigkeiten werden denn genau gefordert? Der Umgang mit Excel/Word, Internetkompetenz, Hardwarekompetenz? 

Die meisten Jugendlichen surfen doch nur teilnahmslos im Netz, Tippen auf ihren Smartphones herum oder sind in irgendwelchen Chats unterwegs. Word rühren die doch nur an, wenn sie sich irgendwo bewerben müssen  

Und bei vielen hört es doch schon auf, wenn sie einen Drucker am PC anschließen sollen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> "Computer gehören zum Arbeits- und Freizeitalltag vieler Deutschen.  Durch immer weitergehende Vereinfachungen in der Welt der Technik bleibt aber das Verständnis für selbige und den Umgang damit großflächig auf der Strecke."



word!

Ist mir auch in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass selbst Jugendliche(*!*) nicht mal einfachste Aufgaben am PC erledigen können, aber wenigstens wissen sie, wie man auf facebook kommt. Nämlich "facebook" bei Google eingeben...

Aber andersherum gesehen: Habe gerade angefangen "Angewandte Informatik" zu studieren und dort herrscht schon ein anderes Klima untereinander xD


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Und bei vielen hört es doch schon auf, wenn sie einen Drucker am PC anschließen sollen.


 
Und das obwohl man meist nur noch den USB-Stecker einstecken muss (und ie einzige Buchse in die er passt!) und Windows erledigt den Rest.


----------



## Sydes (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Ohmann! Der typische "Deutsche sind nur ..." Artikel!

Wieso haben Deutsche immer nur den Anspruch, sich möglichst weit vorne zu platzieren?
Das wirkt verbissen. Und brummig und neidisch.
Und generell total doof.

Man könnte auch mal schreiben:
Computerkenntnisse: Alle haben sie, Wenige können sie nutzen!

Ich finde, Mitte klingt irgendwie gesund. Feddich


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und das obwohl man meist nur noch den USB-Stecker einstecken muss (und ie einzige Buchse in die er passt!) und Windows erledigt den Rest.


 
Druckertreiber und Windows -- ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und das obwohl man meist nur noch den USB-Stecker einstecken muss (und ie einzige Buchse in die er passt!) und Windows erledigt den Rest.


 
Sch*iße, was für ne Herausforderung ans Großhirn  

Die meisten können zwar auf dem Fahrrad sitzend mit 20 Freunden gleichzeitig in WhatsApp chatten, aber noch nicht mal einen USB-Drucker an einen PC anschließen 



Sydes schrieb:


> Ohmann! Der typische "Deutsche sind nur ..." Artikel!
> 
> Wieso haben Deutsche immer nur den Anspruch, sich möglichst weit vorne zu platzieren?
> Das wirkt verbissen. Und brummig und neidisch.
> ...


 
Ist halt schon blöd, wenn man die Kenntnise zwar hat, sie aber nicht umsetzen kann. Gerade in einer Dienstleistungsgesellschaft wie Deutschland. Es gibt ja kaum noch Berufe, wo man ohne Computerkenntnisse auskommt.  Hierzulande ist man nun mal sehr darauf angewiesen. Daher ist es schon fast eine Schande, dass wir im europäischen Vergleich so weit hinten liegen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Threshold schrieb:


> Druckertreiber und Windows -- ich weiß nicht.


 
Naja bei Win7 und 8 ists inzwischen wirklich einfach. Bei XP oder sowas...da konntest du auch mal verzweilfeln^^


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Wenn wundert es? Ist doch alles irgendwie noch #Neuland bzw gehört dazu oder hat unmittelbar damit zu tun


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Naja man merkt es ja auch in den Foren allgemein, jeder Furz wird als dringendes Problem angesehen was sofortiger Hilfe bedarf und selber mal Boardsuche oder Google zu bemühen gleicht eher der Ersteigung des Mt. Everest.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Kenne das leidige Thema aus meinem Verwandten- und Bekanntenkreis. Da sind einige die sich für die Pro´s halten und Wahrheit von nichts eine Ahnung haben. Letztlich laber sie auch nur den 08/15 durchschnittsmüll daher wie man in vielen Foren lesen kann.


----------



## matty2580 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

IT Kompetenz ist heute einfach sehr wichtig.
Es ist schon verwunderlich, dass ausgerechnet die konservativen Schweizer in dem Punkt immer besser abschneiden.

Auch in der Nutzung des Internet ist Deutschland immer nur im Mittelfeld, Tendenz absteigend.
www.computerbase.de/news/2013-10/internet-deutschland-mit-7.3-mbit-s-weltweit-auf-platz-22/

Wir verlieren den Anschluss, wieder einmal. 
Und das obwohl unsere Politiker seit Jahren schwafeln und das angeblich für wichtig halten.

Was ist den aus der Bildungs- und IT-Offensive der noch aktuellen Bundesregierung geworden?
Wieder einmal nur Lippenbekenntnisse und leere Worte.....


----------



## MichFancy (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Es gibt ja kaum noch Berufe, wo man ohne Computerkenntnisse auskommt.  Hierzulande ist man nun mal sehr darauf angewiesen. Daher ist es schon fast eine Schande, dass wir im europäischen Vergleich so weit hinten liegen.


 
Also ich kenne genug Jobs wo man keine PC kenntnisse haben muss, Bäcker,Fleischer,Friseur,Maurer,Dachdecker,Schlosser,am Fließband,etc.

Man kommt auch ohne Pc durchs Leben, so wichtig ist der PC auch nicht überall.


----------



## Zeus18 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Naja einen mindestmaß könnte es ja schon geben, aber keine schlechte Computerkenntnisse gegenüber den Jungen Altersgruppen. Weil wie es ja auch schon im Artikel dort steht gehört der Computer bei vielen Deutschen zu den meisten Arbeitsgeräten im täglichen Gebrauch, von daher gehe ich nicht davon aus das die meisten eine geringe Maß ein Computerkenntnisse haben! Finde ich vollkommen Absurd.


----------



## Elektro (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Das kann gut sein, wenn ich sehe wie es mit dem Wissen über Computer bei unseren Auszubildenden steht wundert mich das nicht. Als ich so alt war, war der Computer was neues, tolles. Internet lag in den Anfängen und man(n)  lernte so zu sagen mit dem System. Bis heute. Die meisten jungen Leute, die ich kenne haben von MS DOS und Comandozeilen Eingabe unter Windows keine Ahnung. Ich dachte eigentlich mal das man mit knapp 40 Jahren in einer Firma Computertechnisch nichts mehr zu melden hat, da die Jungen die nachkommen alles besser und schneller können. Zumindest in meiner Firma und meinem Bekanntenkreis ist das jedoch gar nicht der Fall, was mich schwer wundert. Es tut mir fast weh wenn mich 20 jährige bitten nach Ihrem Computer zu sehen, weil da nichts mehr geht. Und, ich bin alles andere als ein PC Profi!!!

Aber ich sehe eh in vielen Berufszweigen schwarz, wenn ich an die heutige Jugend (unsere Zukunft) denke! Die meisten fangen einen Beruf an von dem Sie gar keine Ahnung haben, wollen gleich jede Menge Geld verdienen und sind schlecht motiviert. Sicher auch ein Problem des Systems......


----------



## sfc (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Das kommt wohl anscheinend dabei rum, wenn man im Alltag nur noch alles mit drei Wischbewegungen macht und der Rest von alleine funktioniert. Ist ansich auch nicht sooo tragisch, wenn man im Beruf keinen Rechner braucht. Ich bin aber  immer wieder verwundert, wie schlecht insbesondere Frauen (und das wurde mW auch mal von der Bitkom aufgegriffen) mit Computern umgehen können, obwohl sie ihn ständig benutzen müssen. Oft beherrschen die Personen die einfachsten Dinge nicht. Und da wird auch gar nicht mal probiert oder wenigstens gegoogelt, sondern sofort jemand gerufen. Man könnte ja sonst noch was lernen ...

Ende der 90er musste ich mir noch selbst beibringen, wie man einen Computer bedient. Da gab es auch noch viel mehr zu beachten, sodass man auch gezwungen würde, sich genauer mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Der Durschnittsgamer - damals noch PCler - hatte auch gleichzeitig ein ziemlich fundiertes PC-Wissen. Heutzutage schmeißt man sich ja nur noch vor Konsolen und wischt über Smartphones. Spätestens im Berufleben rächt sich das.


----------



## Lee (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Ich kann durchaus verstehen warum viele Menschen keine tiefergehenden Kenntnisse über PC's haben. Woher sollen die auch kommen?
Im Regelfall benutzt der Mensch den Computer als Werkzeug. Sei es um einfach nur im Internet zu surfen, oder um diverse Programme für die Arbeit zu verwenden. Und solange nicht versucht wird auch einmal andere Dinge mit dem PC zu erledigen wird man niemals lernen, was ein USB Anschluss ist, was ein Treiber ist und wofür man die braucht oder was Gründe für Abstürze sein können.

Menschen gehen mit der Erwartung an so ein Gerät ran, dass alles funktioniert und fertig eingerichtet ist. Und in den meisten Fällen ist es das ja auch.
Und wenn man jetzt keiner ist, der Spaß am Experementieren mit Technik hat oder sogar durch Unwissenheit Angst hat durch Experimente etwas kaputt zu machen, und ganz einfach auch nicht Stunden lang am Tag vor dem PC verbringt, sondern vielleicht mal 20 Minuten um Mails zu checken und kurz etwas nachzusehen, na woher sollen dann die Kenntnisse kommen?

Meine PC Kenntnisse zum Beispiel kommen davon, dass ich mit 7 meinen ersten eigenen PC hatte und im Grunde damit machen und ausprobieren konnte was ich wollte und das auch tat, denn ich interessierte mich dafür. Später dann hab ich zusäzlich noch massiv viel in Foren gelesen. 
Der Punkt ist: Ich wollte mein Wissen erweitern, ich wollte Probleme selbst lösen und ich habe mich lange Zeit intensiv mit dem Thema PC auseinander gesetzt.
Wenn jetzt Lieschen Müller noch nie einen BSOD hatte, bei der Aussage Treibercrash nur die Schultern zuckt und überhaupt auch gar nicht weiß was ein Treiber ist, oder gar eine GPU, dann kann ich ihr das nicht übel nehmen. Schließlich hat sie von alle dem vorher noch nie etwas gehört, und wenn sie nicht gerade angehender PC Freak ist wird sie auch wenig Lust haben sich stundenlang im Internet über das Thema einzulesen.

Wenn ihr ein Problem mit eurem Auto habt, nehmt ihr dann alles auseinander und versucht das Problem zu beheben oder fahrt ihr in eine Werkstatt?
Sicherlich wird es Leute geben, die genau das tun, aber die meisten werden wohl weder die Zeit noch die Lust haben sich näher mit dem Thema zu befassen, sondern wollen einfach nur ein Auto das funktioniert, genauso verhält es sich beim PC.

Und zuletzt darf man nicht vergessen, dass der PC technisch ein hochkomplexes Gerät ist, das bloße Verständnis eines BIOS schon viele überfordern dürfte und tiefergehende Kenntnisse über ein Betriebssystem auch nicht von irgendwo her kommen können. Man muss einfach eine Menge lernen, bevor man effektiv selbst PC Probleme lösen kann.


----------



## TimoReimann (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Schaut man sich an wie das RTL-BILD-Volk bei der letzten Bundestagswahl gewählt hat, stellt man auch ohne Studie schnell fest dass die Deutschen nicht gerade die hellsten Leuchten am Himmel sind.


----------



## Gumba89 (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Ich kann Lee in dieser Hinsicht nur zustimmen. Ich selbst zähle noch ein Jahr zu der beschriebenen Gruppe von Menschen.
Mein Wissen über PCs ist zwar nicht "allumfassend" aber das muss es ja auch nicht sein. Ich habe mich in meiner Kindheit zwar vorrangig mit Spielen beschäftigt aber die Technik, die eben diese ermöglicht, war irgend wann interessanter. Hinzu kam der Antrieb Probleme selbst lösen zu können. 

Schlimmer finde ich, dass es bei vielen daran scheitert, die Werkzeuge die Ihnen zur Verfügung stehen zu nutzen. Sein wir mal ehrlich, die meisten Probleme lassen sich dank Google leicht und schnell ergründen und bei wem beginnt die Fehlersuche nicht auf  diesem Weg?
Ob die Lösung des Problems von jedem umgesetzt werden kann ist dann meist die Frage.
Aber eben das funktioniert bei einigen nicht. Ich sehe es selbst in meinem Bekanntenkreis, es muss z.B. das neuste und beste Handy sein aber es scheitert daran sich die neuste Flash Version herunter zu laden. Billig-Spiele und Fotobearbeitungsprogramme sind kein Problem. 

Aber woher soll dieses Wissen kommen? Entweder der eigene Antrieb ist vorhanden oder jemand nimmt sich die Zeit es den Leuten bei zu bringen. Wenn ich an meinen Informatikunterricht an der Schule denke, sehe ich in dieser Option keine Lösung. In den Klassenstufen, in denen das Fach Pflicht war, wurde uns gezeigt wie man mit Paint, ja Paint, Bilder malt. Das war im Jähr 2005 oder 2006. Weiter ging es dann mit Word und Excel aber auch da beschränkte sich das Ganze auf Basics. Auf die Hardware kam man so gut wie gar nicht zu sprechen. 

Heute geht der Trend ja eher dahin den Schülern bei zubringen wie man sich bei Facebook und Co. zurechtfindet. Aber das allein reicht wohl kaum oder ? Denn wer kann schon mit einem Werkzeug arbeiten das er nicht versteht? Denn mit einem Hammer lässt sich auch eine Konservendose öffnen doch das Ergebnis ist dann Matsch.


----------



## h_tobi (9. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Das Ergebnis überrascht mich nicht wirklich, was aber noch beunruhigender ist,

ist, dass es leider auch auf viele andere Bereiche zutrifft. 

Unser geniales Bildeungssystem zahlt sich immer mehr aus und glaubt mir, es wird noch schlimmer!


----------



## hotfirefox (10. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die meisten Jugendlichen surfen doch nur teilnahmslos im Netz, Tippen auf ihren Smartphones herum oder sind in irgendwelchen Chats unterwegs.


 Sind eben nur noch Anwender und keine Benutzer


----------



## Sydes (10. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Computerkenntnisse sagen nichts über die Intelligenz der Person aus.
Deswegen sollten viele Leute heutzutage mal aufm Teppich bleiben.

Man sollte eher die abnehmende Lust auf Technik hinterfragen. Denn die ist der Grund für Leute ohne IT usw Kenntnisse.

Genauso, wie man einigen Leuten zeigen könnte, dass der Computer mehr kann als Office, sollten andere sich weniger auf Multimedia stürzen.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Sydes schrieb:


> Computerkenntnisse sagen nichts über die Intelligenz der Person aus.
> Deswegen sollten viele Leute heutzutage mal aufm Teppich bleiben.
> 
> Man sollte eher die abnehmende Lust auf Technik hinterfragen. Denn die ist der Grund für Leute ohne IT usw Kenntnisse.
> ...


 
Ja stimmt auch mal wieder.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Aber generell kann es nicht schaden sich etwas mit dem zu befassen was man benutzt. Man muss es ja nicht zu 100 % beherrschen


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Sydes schrieb:


> Computerkenntnisse sagen nichts über die Intelligenz der Person aus.


Im Allgemeinen nicht, im Besonderen schon.


Sydes schrieb:


> Man sollte eher die abnehmende Lust auf Technik hinterfragen. Denn die ist der Grund für Leute ohne IT usw Kenntnisse.


Nein.
Der Grund ist wohl die fehlende Bildung.
Selbst auf guten Schulen spielt EDV nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Gymnasiasten wissen nicht, wie ein PC im innersten aufgebaut ist, können aber trefflich über Turbo-PASCAL schwafeln.
Es werden weder Hardware- noch sonstige Grundkenntnisse vermittelt.
Wie soll da Begeisterung an der Technik aufkommen.

Und nur mit Interesse setzt man sich mit der Technik im Innern auseinander.
Zu unserer (meiner) Zeit konnte man sich noch über das Aufleuchten einer LED erfreuen und fragte sich, wie das funktioniert.
Dann kam der HC und PC.
Es wurde immer interessanter und beim Studium hatte man schon mehr als nur Grundkenntnisse.

Man sieht auch, daß sich die Menschen nicht mehr bemühen wollen, ein Problem selber zu lösen.
Meist genügt ein Blick ins Internet oder die Bedienungsanleitung.
Von Datensicherheit wird erst geredet, wenn das Smartphone - PC - Netbook den Geist bereits aufgegeben haben.
Vorher ist das alles nur dummes Verkäufergeschwafel des unwissenden Deppen, der den Kram verhökert.

Die Bereitschaft, einem Menschen zuzuhören und etwas von ihm zu lernen hat rapide abgenommen.
Jeder weiß und kann alles, obwohl er nicht mal Grundkenntnisse hat.
Und darauf ist man auch noch stolz.

Wenn wir die Grundzüge der Erziehung nicht rapide ändern, wird aus Deutschland ein Volk von dummschwätzenden, hochnäsigen Deppen, die von der Technik keinerlei Ahnung haben.

Aber das muß auch umgesetzt werden.
In der Bildung und im Alltag.
Wie viele Kochsendungen laufen denn jeden Tag im TV?
Und wie viele Sendungen über PC-Technik gibt es frei empfangbar - richtig - keine einzige!

Wenn dann die Wischiwaschi-Generation auf harte Tatsachen im Berufsleben trifft, sieht man oft die Hilflosigkeit im Umgang mit Fehlerbeseitigung und Wartung von technischen Anlagen.
Da müssen dann die Alten ran, mit der besseren Ausbildung.

Ich will das jetzt nicht verallgemeinern, aber wir bewegen uns auf diese Zustände mit wachsender Geschwindigkeit hin.


----------



## maikeru (10. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen nicht, im Besonderen schon.
> Nein.
> Der Grund ist wohl die fehlende Bildung.
> Selbst auf guten Schulen spielt EDV nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> ...



Ich denke das das eigentliche Problem nochmal 2 Ebenen tiefer sitzt.

Durch das Überangebot an Unterhaltung braucht sich die neue Generation nicht mehr mit irgendwas auseinandersetzen einfach mit dem finger draufzeigen und konsumieren.
(Da sind keine Lernanreize da, die benötigten Gesten bekommt man ehh per Werbung suggeriert)

Unser Bildungssystem ist leider nicht viel mehr als ein Ausbildungssystem das die Kinder zu spezialisierten Arbeitern erzieht ( nix mehr mit allgemein )

Eltern sind mit der irrwitzigen und schnell verändernden Medienflut oftmals total überfordert und chancenlos dem Nachwuchs Kompotenz in diesem Bereich zu vermitteln.

Durch eine zunemende idealisierte Darstellung vom Ottonormalbürgern bleibt wenig Platz für nonMainstreamwissen.

zuletzt die Allgegenwärtige Überwachung: (zur Erklärung) Menschen die Wissen das sie beobachtet werden verhalten sich anders als welche die sich unbeobachtet fühlen.

Und das ist erst die Spitze des Eisberges


----------



## Lichterflug (10. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



> Zitat Bitcom:
> Mittlere Computerkenntnisse sind vorhanden, wenn drei oder vier  computerbezogene Aktionen wie Kopieren von Dateien oder dem Anschließen  eines Druckers ausgeführt werden können. Für gute Computerkenntnisse  müssen fünf oder sechs Aktionen ausgeführt werden können.



_Anschließen eines Druckers_ - dazu bedarft es in der heutigen Zeit nichtmal Computerkenntnisse. Jeder der sein Smartphone bedienen kann, kann ein USB-Kabel und ein Stromkabel in den Anschluss stecken.

Apropo *Statistik*. Wurde in der Statistik die *Gesamteinwohnerzahl *beachtet? Das geht nirgendwo hervor.

Island ist mit 340T Einwohner Platz 1 (77%), Luxemburg mit 540T Platz 3 (74%), Norgwegen hat immerhin 5 Mio Einwohner. Nun kommt Miggrations-Deutschland mit seinen 82 Mio (69%).


----------



## Seeefe (10. November 2013)

Also ich glaube nicht das die meisten jugendlichen heute, vor allem um meine generation hier mal etwas aus der schussbahn zu nehmen, es nicht mwhr schaffen ein usb kabel an den pc zu stecken, daten zu kopieren, usw. lächerlichen kram in der umfrage, die als so tolle computerkenntnisse angepriesen werden.

zudem finden hier einige wohl, das 90% von jugendlichen und anderen altersgruppen wohl garkeine ahnung haben sobald sie nicht die funktion eines pc's im inneren kennen. 

Leute interessieren sich halt für unterschiedliche Dinge. Wofür wissen wo die Commandozeile bei Windows ist, wenn man nur eben seinen browser installiert hat und surfen will?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (11. November 2013)

Lee schrieb:


> Ich kann durchaus verstehen warum viele Menschen keine tiefergehenden Kenntnisse über PC's haben. Woher sollen die auch kommen?
> Im Regelfall benutzt der Mensch den Computer als Werkzeug. Sei es um einfach nur im Internet zu surfen, oder um diverse Programme für die Arbeit zu verwenden. Und solange nicht versucht wird auch einmal andere Dinge mit dem PC zu erledigen wird man niemals lernen, was ein USB Anschluss ist, was ein Treiber ist und wofür man die braucht oder was Gründe für Abstürze sein können.
> 
> Menschen gehen mit der Erwartung an so ein Gerät ran, dass alles funktioniert und fertig eingerichtet ist. Und in den meisten Fällen ist es das ja auch.
> ...



Klar. Wissen ist macht aber ein weiser man sagte einst: Fantasie ist wertvoller als wissen, denn wissen ist begrenzt 


Glau der Albert war's...


----------



## Fexzz (11. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Man brauch keine Computerkentnisse,  man muss nur wissen wie der Computer angeht, wie man den Browser öffnet und wie man googelt. Tada.


----------



## Supeq (11. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Mich würde mal interessieren, was da in der Studie genau mit "Computerkenntnisse" gemeint ist. Solange man die Anwendungen bedienen kann die für das tägliche Leben notwendig sind ist doch alles okay.

mMn muss niemand die innere Architektur seines Handys oder PC´s kennen, warum auch ? Das ist zwar nice-to-know, bringt einem im Alltag aber auch nicht weiter. Ist ja dasselbe wie beim Auto, ist nett wenn man weiß wie nen Otto/Dieselmotor funktioniert ... nutzen tut es einem aber nichts


----------



## keinnick (11. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



MichFancy schrieb:


> Also ich kenne genug Jobs wo man keine PC kenntnisse haben muss, Bäcker,Fleischer,Friseur,Maurer,Dachdecker,Schlosser,am Fließband,etc.
> 
> Man kommt auch ohne Pc durchs Leben, so wichtig ist der PC auch nicht überall.


 
Ich habe einen Kumpel, der steht auch am Fließband. Wenn der Vorgesetzte aber im Urlaub ist, macht er die Bestellungen für Material bei Abteilung XY und die Stundenabrechnungen für die Kollegen. Das geht ohne PC auch nicht.

Und auch sonst wird man sicherlich mindestens einen Rechner in den o. a. Berufen rumstehen haben. Wenn man den bedienen kann, kann es nicht schaden. Und sei es nur weil der Chef sagt: "Druck mal die XY-Auflistungen aus und bring sie mir mit, ich komm gerade nicht dazu".

Deswegen würde ich mich auf diesen Standpunkt nicht zurückziehen oder fährst Du auch noch mit der Pferdekutsche in den Urlaub weil man auch ohne Auto durch´s Leben kommt?


----------



## Seeefe (11. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Kumpel, der steht auch am Fließband. Wenn der Vorgesetzte aber im Urlaub ist, macht er die Bestellungen für Material bei Abteilung XY und die Stundenabrechnungen für die Kollegen. Das geht ohne PC auch nicht.
> 
> Und auch sonst wird man sicherlich mindestens einen Rechner in den o. a. Berufen rumstehen haben. Wenn man den bedienen kann, kann es nicht schaden. Und sei es nur weil der Chef sagt: "Druck mal die XY-Auflistungen aus und bring sie mir mit, ich komm gerade nicht dazu".
> 
> Deswegen würde ich mich auf diesen Standpunkt nicht zurückziehen oder fährst Du auch noch mit der Pferdekutsche in den Urlaub weil man auch ohne Auto durch´s Leben kommt?


 
Naja, ich glaube nicht, das für Bäcker, Dachdecker, Maurer, Friseur Computerkenntnisse vorausgesetzt werden.. 

Das was zu schilderst, sind nebensachen, die aber an sich nichts mit dem eigentlichen Beruf zutun haben, oder wo braucht der Bäcker beim backen bitte einen PC oder der Dachdecker beim dachdecken? Genau, nirgends.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und das obwohl man meist nur noch den USB-Stecker einstecken muss (und ie einzige Buchse in die er passt!) und Windows erledigt den Rest.


 
Hey: Ein Anschluss, den man grundsätzlich zweimal drehen muss, ehe er passt, ist aber auch unfair 




Lee schrieb:


> Ich kann durchaus verstehen warum viele Menschen keine tiefergehenden Kenntnisse über PC's haben. Woher sollen die auch kommen?
> Im Regelfall benutzt der Mensch den Computer als Werkzeug. Sei es um einfach nur im Internet zu surfen, oder um diverse Programme für die Arbeit zu verwenden. Und solange nicht versucht wird auch einmal andere Dinge mit dem PC zu erledigen wird man niemals lernen, was ein USB Anschluss ist, was ein Treiber ist und wofür man die braucht oder was Gründe für Abstürze sein können.



Die meisten Leute versuchen nach meiner Beobachtung durchaus andere Dinge. Die Frage ist dann, wie man auf einen gescheiterten Versuch reagiert:
a) Rausfinden, wie es geht
b) es sein lassen

Von letzterem lernt man nichts, es ist aber die Regel.
Und es geht hier ja nicht nur um die Lösung komplexer Probleme. Viele Leute sind schon damit überfordert, die Bildschirmauflösung richtig einzustellen.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaube nicht, das für Bäcker, Dachdecker, Maurer, Friseur Computerkenntnisse vorausgesetzt werden..


 
In jedem Berufsbild, in dem kleine Unternehmen üblich sind, sollte man in der Lage sein, Planung und einfache Buchhaltung zu führen. Und für Handwerker, die ihre Kunden nicht über das Ladengeschäft anlocken können, sind sogar Grundkentnisse in Sachen Online-Marketing nützlich (nicht, um es selbst zu machen - aber um zu beurteilen, wenn man über den Tisch gezogen wird)


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In jedem Berufsbild, in dem kleine Unternehmen üblich sind, sollte man in der Lage sein, Planung und einfache Buchhaltung zu führen. Und für Handwerker, die ihre Kunden nicht über das Ladengeschäft anlocken können, sind sogar Grundkentnisse in Sachen Online-Marketing nützlich (nicht, um es selbst zu machen - aber um zu beurteilen, wenn man über den Tisch gezogen wird)


 
Die meisten solche Kleinunternehmen lagern ihre Büroarbeit aus.
Das kenne ich von meiner Frau die in einer Anwaltskanzlei arbeitet. Da ist ein Steuerberaterbüro in der Nähe und die leben davon für die Kleinunternehmen in der Region die Bücher zu machen. Also alles was sonst so anfällt. Inklusive Gehaltsabrechnungen für die zwei Gesellen die mit beschäftigt sind.

Und du ahnst nicht wie die Kleinunternehmen teilweise von den Banken übers Ohr gehauen werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Und nicht nur von den Banken...
=> man sollte es zumindest im Prinzip selbst können.


----------



## Threshold (12. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> => man sollte es zumindest im Prinzip selbst können.


 
Das ist heute echt kompliziert geworden wenn du ein Kleinunternehmer bist und ein Handwerkbetrieb führst oder sowas.

Aber das sprengt nun wirklich den Rahmen des Threads wenn wir das vertiefen.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (21. November 2013)

*AW: Computerkenntnisse: Deutsche schneiden im EU-Vergleich nur mittelmäßig ab*

Wir leben schon lange nicht mehr in der Zeit in der mehr Dinge wissen muss.
Man muss heute nur noch wissen wie man an die benötigten Informationen/Kenntnisse kommen kann.

Und da ist auch nicht zwingend etwas verwerfliches dran. Jeder macht das so! Dieses Forum ist das beste Beispiel dafür. Man schaue sich doch einfach einmal um wieviele Anfragen zu Rechnerzusammenstellungen oder wieviele Kaufberatungen zu Grafikkarten etc. hier im Forum täglich gestartet werden.


----------



## m4rshm4llow (25. November 2013)

Ich hab schon so oft beim Bäcker erlebt, dass die Kassiererin sich auf dem Kassencomputer vertippt haben und keine Ahnung haben wie man das wieder rückgängig macht. Technikkompetenz braucht man selbst bei erstaunlich technikfremden Gebieten.

Und mit Computerkompetenz ist bestimmt nicht gemeint, dass man den Fertigungsprozess seiner CPU kennt. Hier im Forum trifft man vorrangig auf Leute deren Definition von Computerkompetenz weit von der Definition der Verfasser einer solchen Studie auseinandergeht.


----------

